# The Marks of Grace



## Peairtach (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is the subject of the marks of saving grace which can be used by the Spirit in our assurance of faith dealt with in the classic Reformed and Puritan literature?


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a wealth of resources on this subject among the Puritans. I would suggest:

"Gospel Grounds and Evidences of the Faith of God's Elect" by John Owen (Wks, 5: 401-457).


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple of recent booklets on the subject I have found helpful are:

"The ABC's of Assurance" by John H. Gerstner (ISBN 1-877611-39-5).

"How Can I Be Sure I'm a Christian?" by Donald S. Whitney (ISBN 0-89109-772-4).


----------



## the particular baptist (Sep 7, 2009)

Religious Affections - Jonathan Edwards

Alarm To The Unconverted - Joseph Alleine


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is Owen on it:-

Book Information | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------

